# Bei Walmart kaufen



## X-CosmicBlue (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne etwas bei Walmart bestellen, die liefern nur leider nicht nach Deutschland.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Diensten gemacht, die dann für einen bei Walmart einkaufen und das nach Deutschland schicken?


----------



## Do Berek (29. Dezember 2018)

Was gibts denn da was es nicht woanders auch gibt?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. Dezember 2018)

Ach, die Frage ist nicht, was es anderswo nicht gibt, sondern wo es günstiger ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (29. Dezember 2018)

Der Nachteil ist, daß du dann aus einem Drittland (nicht EU Mitglied) importierst.
Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll (insgesamt kann das bis zu 35% Steuern sein) muss dann ab einen bestimmten Betrag zusätzlich entrichtet werden, was den Preisvorteil zunichte machen kann. 
Zollgebühren werden ab einer Summe von 150€ und die EUST wird ab einem Wert von 22€ fällig. 
Dazu kann es passieren dass du andere oder keine Garantieleistungen erhältst und oder das Gerät nicht dem europäischen Markt entspricht und dieses beim Zoll zurück gehalten wird oder garnicht in die EU darf.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2018)

Bei den US-Onlinestores sind die Preise fast immer ohne die Steuer vom jeweiligen Bundesstaat. Die wird erst dazugerechnet wenn du eine Adresse angibst.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Dezember 2018)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist, daß du dann aus einem Drittland (nicht EU Mitglied) importierst.
> Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll (insgesamt kann das bis zu 35% Steuern sein) muss dann ab einen bestimmten Betrag zusätzlich entrichtet werden, was den Preisvorteil zunichte machen kann.
> Zollgebühren werden ab einer Summe von 150€ und die EUST wird ab einem Wert von 22€ fällig.
> Dazu kann es passieren dass du andere oder keine Garantieleistungen erhältst und oder das Gerät nicht dem europäischen Markt entspricht und dieses beim Zoll zurück gehalten wird oder garnicht in die EU darf.



Eben und dann ist es plötzlich nicht mehr so günstig. Es lohnt sich nur, wenn jemand vor Ort ist bzw. wenn man selbst in den USA ist und die Sache mit nach Deutschland bringt. Da muss man aber auch auf die Freigrenze achten.

Ich habe auch schon öfters überlegt manche Dinge in den USA zu bestellen. Als ich dann alles durchgerechnet habe, habe ich es dann doch hier bestellt


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2018)

Außerdem verschicken die keine AR15s nach Deutschland.


----------



## chaotium (29. Dezember 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem verschicken die keine AR15s nach Deutschland.



Was willste damit? Ladehämmungen ohne ende xD


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2018)

Das kannst hier auch so kaufen. Erwerbsschein, rund 40€ Gebühr und bis zu 3 Stück kannst ausm Laden mitnehmen...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Dezember 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das kannst hier auch so kaufen. Erwerbsschein, rund 40€ Gebühr und bis zu 3 Stück kannst ausm Laden mitnehmen...



Sturmgewehre???


----------



## P2063 (29. Dezember 2018)

hab vor ein paar jahren mal Shipito verwendet. Waren zuverlässig, der Versand dauert halt seine Zeit weil sie immer zwischenlagern und dann gesammelt verschickt haben. Glaube mittlerweile kann man auch direkt weiterleiten, aber das kostet dann noch mal extra. Die kaufen auch nicht für dich ein, sondern generieren dir eine US Versandadresse (dein Name, irgendeine Nummer und deren Fulfillmentcenterdresse) an die du dann alles liefern lassen kannst. Damals wars ok weil noch nicht so viel beim Zoll hängen geblieben ist, mittlerweile sind die Dienste aber so bekannt, dass 2/3 nachverzollt werden müssen und wenn du nicht alle Frachtdokumente mit den Warenpreisen zur Verfügung stellen kannst wirds richtig teuer.

Beste Möglichkeit ist immer noch, jemanden zu kennen der es empfangen und weiter schicken kann.


----------

